
Leaking abstractions: concurrency issues in HashMap - ivom2gi
https://plumbr.eu/blog/java/resizing-the-hashmap-dangers-ahead
======
PaulHoule
That's why they have a ConcurrentHashMap!

~~~
ivom2gi
Correct. But apparently when coupling abstractions with concurrency the
threats are not immediately obvious and one will learn only after encountering
bugs like this ...

